# Expat communites and learning Spanish



## Jerry01 (2 mo ago)

I am Jerry01, the OP for the New Guy post that started maybe a week ago. I had done zero Mexico research then. Since then I have jumped in. And one thing I noticed is, it seems common for expats to think large expat communities in an area are a selling point when considering the best place to live. 
In my past travels in other countries, sometimes there were bars that expats frequented. But not communities where expats migrated to. But the countries I spent the most time in were former English or US colonies. So everyone spoke at least some English. So although there is probably a long list of benefits of living in an expat community, I am guess the one that tops that list is knowing English. 
If I'm right, that's all great for those who prefer it. Among one of the tops reasons I am attracted to other countries is to take in the culture. I don't expect I would find that in an expat community. But since I know little Spanish, prefering a real Mexican culture would, I expect, mean learning Spanish quickly.
For those here who already chose a smilar path but spoke little or no Spanish, did you do anything in addition to just immersing yourself in a Spanish speaking world? Like maybe using online teaching sites? I know google translator helps. I used it a lot while in Colombia and Ecuador. But that is just a bandaid. Suggestions for learning Spanish please.
And for those living in expat communities, am I right that the downside is some loss of the Mexican culture? My other concern is it seems expat communities have a higher cost of living. Is that also correct?
Jerry


----------



## Maxkjo (Sep 6, 2021)

I suppose you are referring to the Mestizo mainstream. I think your observation is correct about English language enclaves. Personally, I avoid them like the plague. boring. There are lots of them and if that is what you like or need, more power to you, but not for me. I taught Spanish to lots of monolingual English speakers and I'm a linguist, at least by degree, and fieldwork in Mexico, and I continue to publish. Hands down, no contest, the best way to learn Spanish is immersion with a private tutor, if you can. Also, there is a cottage industry on the internet of teaching Spanish, many of the "teachers" don't know jack. What you are describing sounds more like submersion, not immersion, and that is a recipe for frustration and failure. The main thing is that you want interactivity, so television programs, for example, are inferior. I could go on, this is related to the book I wrote, but I won't bore you with pedantry.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To really get good at a language, you need interaction with others who speak it, but here are two free methods that can get you started _right now_, even while moving to Mexico is still a dream and a research project: Duolingo and Language Transfer. No, they’re not perfect, and they’re not enough on their own to teach you Spanish, but they’re 1) good supplements to reinforce whatever other method, course, or teacher you end up using; and 2) free.

So my suggestion is that you start on these two, and that you do it today. Well, tomorrow, at the latest.


----------



## Jerry01 (2 mo ago)

I will indeed check them both out. And free is great because I am both poor and cheap. But I am hopeful enough about Mexico where I would not mind paying for a course if you think a particular online course is considerably better than Duolingo and Language Transfer. Or if anyone else has ideas as to pay courses or have other ideas, please chime in. 

And yes, making a fool of myself as I destroy the language to attempt to buy something or get directions or all the other scenarios - that is the best way. to learn. And when I was in Colombia and Ecuador, they actually did seem to understand my very bad Spanish. The problem was, I didn't understand them at all. I have no idea how to tackle that issue while I am still in the US.


----------



## Jerry01 (2 mo ago)

Maxkjo said:


> I suppose you are referring to the Mestizo mainstream. I think your observation is correct about English language enclaves. Personally, I avoid them like the plague. boring. There are lots of them and if that is what you like or need, more power to you, but not for me. I taught Spanish to lots of monolingual English speakers and I'm a linguist, at least by degree, and fieldwork in Mexico, and I continue to publish. Hands down, no contest, the best way to learn Spanish is immersion with a private tutor, if you can. Also, there is a cottage industry on the internet of teaching Spanish, many of the "teachers" don't know jack. What you are describing sounds more like submersion, not immersion, and that is a recipe for frustration and failure. The main thing is that you want interactivity, so television programs, for example, are inferior. I could go on, this is related to the book I wrote, but I won't bore you with pedantry.


By your using submersion, I will guess you are suggesting I don't drown in options that don't work. 
Until I am living in Mexico immersion can't happen. Do you have ideas as to how I can get interactivity while in the US?


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Agreed that a tutor is best and simply interacting with people once you learn a little is a great way to improve. If you are going to be paying someone to do something for you, they become your tutor for that period of time. The taxi driver will correct your spanish if you ask him. Shop keepers, people on the street selling something, anyone you interact with be sure to take advantage of the opportunity to practice. Best is probably when you get a pro or semi pro guide to show you around the city. You do have to take care in selecting them but for a small price they will spend hours showing you around, chatting, asking you to buy them drinks, etc. One of the things I enjoyed on my trip to san miguel de allende as well as elsewhere. 

The usual disclaimers: Not meant to be legal advice, your mileage may vary and they may pick your pocket. But I had a good time.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

> Until I am living in Mexico immersion can't happen. Do you have ideas as to how I can get interactivity while in the US?


There are a lot of Spanish speakers in the US…*
A lot of Spanish media available, too.
A class of language learners that are quite assertive about seeking an immersive experience even when they can’t visit the country are Japanese learners. If you google a question like: how to do Japanese immersion without visiting Japan, you’ll find a lot of web pages with tips and strategies, many of which you can apply to Spanish learning.
-------------
*Here’s an experience my husband and I had when we briefly visited the US about a year ago: one of the Uber drivers we got seemed to have minimal English. His accent sounded Spanish to me, so I took a chance and asked him in Spanish if that was his language. Turned out it was, he was Cuban and had been in the US for about 3 years. So, the rest of the ride we chatted about all sorts of things – in Spanish.


----------



## Jerry01 (2 mo ago)

maesonna said:


> There are a lot of Spanish speakers in the US…*
> A lot of Spanish media available, too.
> A class of language learners that are quite assertive about seeking an immersive experience even when they can’t visit the country are Japanese learners. If you google a question like: how to do Japanese immersion without visiting Japan, you’ll find a lot of web pages with tips and strategies, many of which you can apply to Spanish learning.
> -------------
> *Here’s an experience my husband and I had when we briefly visited the US about a year ago: one of the Uber drivers we got seemed to have minimal English. His accent sounded Spanish to me, so I took a chance and asked him in Spanish if that was his language. Turned out it was, he was Cuban and had been in the US for about 3 years. So, the rest of the ride we chatted about all sorts of things – in Spanish.


What a light bulb post you wrote Maesonna. I googled "how to do spanish immersion without visiting mexico". And I got some links - exploring them soon. And then then your Uber driver made me think there must be people just like me in my home city of Rochester NY. So I googled "groups learning spanish in rochester ny". More hits. And there are cheap tutors online if needed. And Maxkjo, I heard you loud and clear about some aren't good. But a local group should have lots of other ideas. Thank you Maesonna.


----------

